# Getting my first cat tomorrow...



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

..the cutest little fella ever. Was at the vets office on business today and saw him. He's jet black with a patch of white on his head.. tempted to name him Drizzt Do'_fur_den .  Let's hear some other suggestions so that doesn't have to happen!


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Patches.


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

unfortunately he wasn't born and raised down in Alabama..let alone on a farm way back up in the woods


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 9, 2010)

"Patches?"  He don't need no steeeeenkeeeng "Patches!"

How about "Spike!"

Can you describe the location and shape of said patch?  And is it a shorthair or longhair kitteh?


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

he's shorthair and the patch is off-center on the crown of his head and up onto his left ear


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

maybe Rogue? although then I'll have to deal with the vet always spelling it "rouge"


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

I should also note that I would probably lean towards a geeky name


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 9, 2010)

how little of a cat? kitten? Full grown? Husky? Chubby? Tubcat?


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> how little of a cat? kitten? Full grown? Husky? Chubby? Tubcat?





lol, just a tiny little fella right now.. but after seeing those pictures I've got a goal. World record coming up!


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

how about...

Asmeowdeus?
Tarrasque (although maybe a simpler spelling like Tarsk)

Lion-O? Could be my first Thundercat


----------



## Crothian (Jun 9, 2010)

Since you are in South Carolina he should be called Gamecock!


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

Crothian said:


> Since you are in South Carolina he should be called Gamecock!





I went to the University of South Carolina (the _real_ USC ) .. the mascot's name is Cocky.. I think our hats might still be the best selling out there..


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

how about Vader?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 9, 2010)

Melchior - after one of the magi.

Moloch - after a bad news god.

Bealzebubbles (fed on blood and milk! I heard you I did, you told him 'Bubbles, drink your bloody milk!') From Blackadder.

The Auld Grump


----------



## freyar (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm, Tybalt comes to mind but might be a little played out.


----------



## Wycen (Jun 9, 2010)

How about Ravana after the rakshasa in the Ramayana?


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

Great suggestions guys! Thanks much!

When I was by there earlier I suggested "lucky" for its irony and all the vets and assistants there yelled out in unison, "Nooooooooo!" Evidently naming a pet "lucky" is just asking for misfortune, as seen by the veterinary profession.


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 9, 2010)

Wycen said:


> How about Ravana after the rakshasa in the Ramayana?




Ohhh.. that's good too.  And brought to mind Bagheera from the Jungle Book (and the Blues Traveler song)


----------



## Umbran (Jun 9, 2010)

mgbeach said:


> Evidently naming a pet "lucky" is just asking for misfortune, as seen by the veterinary profession.




My wife is a veterinarian - yes, the proportion of pets named "Lucky" that aren't lucky is high.

Several other names you should avoid:  Loki, Odin (even if he does have one eye), Eris, Miles (Vorkosigan).  Generally avoiding figures of chaos and destruction is a good idea.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 9, 2010)

Umbran said:


> My wife is a veterinarian - yes, the proportion of pets named "Lucky" that aren't lucky is high.
> 
> Several other names you should avoid:  Loki, Odin (even if he does have one eye), Eris, Miles (Vorkosigan).  Generally avoiding figures of chaos and destruction is a good idea.



A friend of mine had a cat named Anansi that lived a good long time. (In spite of the owner sometimes singing 'Spidercat, Spidercat! Sitting wherever the Spidercat's at....' and other bits of, umm, doggerel?)

The Auld Grump, 'course Anansi _is_ a trickster, but there doesn't seem to be much destruction in his portfolio.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2010)

Umbran said:


> My wife is a veterinarian - yes, the proportion of pets named "Lucky" that aren't lucky is high.
> 
> Several other names you should avoid:  Loki, Odin (even if he does have one eye), Eris, Miles (Vorkosigan).  Generally avoiding figures of chaos and destruction is a good idea.




So you're saying Set wouldn't have been too good idea? That's the name I was going to give to one of my current cats if she had been male . Now the girls are called Bast and Isis.


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, the one with the white spot was adopted out from under me. There is another one there that I paid the adoption fee for today that is completely black.  They said that black cats almost never get adopted so I had to grab the little guy. He's still nameless for now...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

Names for a black cat now?

Hmmm...

Cracker
Whitey
Casper

I keeeed, I keeeed!

Rorschach
Gnarls Barkley
Jack (Black)
Kobe
Midnight (possibly Captain)
(The) Shadow


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 11, 2010)

Goober
Black cat.
Stupid cat.
Small cat.


But I wouldn't recommend getting one.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay, now I'd totally name it Set  Come on, that little guy is the Basement Kitten himself. You need to give him the name of Chaos.


----------



## Wycen (Jun 11, 2010)

How about Tezcatlipoca the Smoking Mirror?  He's an Aztec god and associated with jaguars.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

What about *Shaft!*?  (Yes, with the exclamation point)

or T'Challa?

or, if kitty is the noisy sort, how about Tyroc or Black Bolt?

Huey Freeman?

How about a black entertainer?
Samuel L. Jackson?  Savion Glover?  Jimi Hendrix?  Usher?

And, of course, the classic black cat name...Pyewacket.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2010)

mgbeach said:


> There is another one there that I paid the adoption fee for today that is completely black.  They said that black cats almost never get adopted so I had to grab the little guy. He's still nameless for now...




Blackie


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok5ok1Zy-Yc"]Midnight[/ame]


----------



## ssampier (Jun 11, 2010)

Cross (my path)
BC (Black Cat)
Cat Astrophe

Scratch that last one, it may be better to err on the side of caution, avoiding the "Lucky" and "Chaotic" names.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2010)

Cygnus X-1


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! In the end, my niece wanted to call him Rocky so that was that. 

I'll say it's short for Rakshasa


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 12, 2010)

mgbeach said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions! In the end, my niece wanted to call him Rocky so that was that.




It's amazing how many cat and other pet names wind up ending in a -y or -ie sound.  Actually probably shouldn't be, but I can think of...maybe four* of the many, many cats we had that didn't have a diminuitive name.

* - We had:
Hyper (a very, very active cat, found in a soybean field nearby)
Shortwhiskers (so named after he helped Dad burn garbage)
Suzanne (to the best of my knowledge, named after a substitute teacher)
DA (which is short for Dumb A...you know)

Brad


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 12, 2010)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> It's amazing how many cat and other pet names wind up ending in a -y or -ie sound.  Actually probably shouldn't be, but I can think of...maybe four* of the many, many cats we had that didn't have a diminuitive name.




In my personal history, almost all of our pets had "people" names...but often had nicknames.

Back in the 70's & 80's, my cats were named Fluff & Thursday.  My gerbils (who predeceased the acquisition of the cats, FWIW) were Cindy and Sue.

Since 1986, we've had a sequence of Border Collies (1-3 at a time).  #1 was named Bubbles.  The rest all have human names, but often have nicknames that end in a -y/ie sound...though they often answer to "Big Dog" and "Little Dog" (based on seniority).


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2010)

My two cats are named Ginger and Mrs Howell. We call Mrs Howell 'Lovey' usually. My niece has an all gray cat she named Dorian. She almost named it Earl though.


----------



## Wycen (Jun 13, 2010)

We had a Siamese kitten many years ago that I got to name.  It was just after Robotech came out.  I named him Khyron the Backstabber, on account of his tendency to pounce on you when you weren't looking.

Then some bastard stole him or he ran away 

Most of our family cats have had horribly boring names, even the newest cat my sister dropped off for my mom.  Dad named him Snicker or Snickers, as in the candy bar.  Except I've heard my dad call him Slicker as well.


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's the little guy! Still very skittish so hard to get a decent shot. Looking forward to many years of hilarity. 







​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a cute lil feller!


----------



## Dioltach (Jun 13, 2010)

According to Terry Pratchett, you should give your cat a name you won't be embarrassed about calling out in the middle of the night while you're banging a spoon against a foodbowl. (I know from personal experience that "Agamemnon" doesn't fall into this category.)

He also says that no matter what you decide to call your cat, at some point it will always end up being called "Aaargh-get-out-of-there!" or "Well-you-shouldn't-have-been-standing-there-then!"

Your cat looks great, by the way. You can tell there's lots of personality there. Have fun!


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 13, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's a cute lil feller!





Thanks! I think he's the best looking little guy anywhere


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 13, 2010)

Dioltach said:


> According to Terry Pratchett, you should give your cat a name you won't be embarrassed about calling out in the middle of the night while you're banging a spoon against a foodbowl. (I know from personal experience that "Agamemnon" doesn't fall into this category.)
> 
> He also says that no matter what you decide to call your cat, at some point it will always end up being called "Aaargh-get-out-of-there!" or "Well-you-shouldn't-have-been-standing-there-then!"
> 
> Your cat looks great, by the way. You can tell there's lots of personality there. Have fun!





Haha! That's really great advice.  Here are a few more shots of the little guy. He got going in an all-out play session and then crashed..


















​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2010)

I like photo #2 of set #2 the best so far.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 13, 2010)

Dioltach said:


> According to Terry Pratchett, you should give your cat a name you won't be embarrassed about calling out in the middle of the night while you're banging a spoon against a foodbowl. (I know from personal experience that "Agamemnon" doesn't fall into this category.)




Our cats' names were typically descriptive and not terribly creative or unique.

My parents currently have two outdoor/garage cats...a queen named Callie (short for Calico), whose mind is so gloriously empty that she'd be an excellent picker of stocks, and Fluffy, a longhair tom who was both spayed *and* neutered.

While Callie is a bit of a homebody, Fluffy likes to wander about, being a tomcat (despite being fixed), but they live in a rural area with coyotes, owls, and other things that can and will happily eat a furball.  So, Mom likes to lock them up at night.  In order to make sure that Fluffy knows to come in about dark, Mom brings out little pieces of cheese for him to eat.  He's actually showing up earlier and earlier.

Brad


----------



## TheNovaLord (Jun 13, 2010)

Ceefor


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 14, 2010)

He's really not much of a "Rocky" as it turns out, so the name game continues  My niece is not as heartbroken as I thought she might be.

Was thinking maybe Nero, since he seems to be kind of crazy and sociopathic, and it's also Italian for "black"... Also, Nero the emperor was adopted


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2010)

Tut

Donnie Darko

Schwartz


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 14, 2010)

mgbeach said:


> He's really not much of a "Rocky" as it turns out, so the name game continues  My niece is not as heartbroken as I thought she might be.
> 
> Was thinking maybe Nero, since he seems to be kind of crazy and sociopathic, and it's also Italian for "black"... Also, Nero the emperor was adopted




I say go with it. That's an awesome name for such a cute little monster. The pics are awesome


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 15, 2010)

How about the old standby 'Jack' - as in 'the Ripper', 'Springheel', 'palsy', 'jumping', 'in the Box', 'Nicholson'.... The name can stay the same, even as the connotations change....

'Nick' might also work....

The Auld Grump


----------



## mgbeach (Jun 15, 2010)

TheAuldGrump said:


> How about the old standby 'Jack' - as in 'the Ripper', 'Springheel', 'palsy', 'jumping', 'in the Box', 'Nicholson'.... The name can stay the same, even as the connotations change....
> 
> 'Nick' might also work....
> 
> The Auld Grump




My mom actually has a cat called Jack who is a notorious street fighter. He came home and had one eye damaged, so now of course is One Eyed Jack.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2010)

The card reference of course conjures up names like Ace.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 15, 2010)

For a black cat, how about:

Sable

I used that name for a warforged, once. He had mithril plating, but it was coated with black lacquer and silver trim as a special 'uniform'.


----------



## Meowzebub (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooty was my childhood all black cat. As an older member of the world now, I would go with Soot.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 15, 2010)

Black Bart
Jolly Roger
Riddick
Hawk
Sisko
Tuvok (he does have pointy ears, after all)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 16, 2010)

Blackmoor

Blackmore


----------



## TheNovaLord (Jun 16, 2010)

Drizz't the cat

(sounds a  bit too much like Fritz the Cat!!)


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## MarkB (Jun 23, 2010)

TheNovaLord said:


> Drizz't the cat
> 
> (sounds a  bit too much like Fritz the Cat!!)




But, in the inevitable modification of cat names as discussed in this thread, you'd eventually end up calling him "Drizzie".

And then you'd start thinking of Drizz't the drow as "Drizzie". And that'd just get weird.



On the other hand, if you wanted to stick to the Drizz't theme, you could call him Guenhwyvar.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 23, 2010)

MarkB said:


> But, in the inevitable modification of cat names as discussed in this thread, you'd eventually end up calling him "Drizzie".
> 
> And then you'd start thinking of Drizz't the drow as "Drizzie". And that'd just get weird.
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't know - I generally think of him as Drizzle anyway. (Why no, I don't much like those books. Why do you ask?  )

Guenhwyvar is a feminine name - the root of 'Jennifer'.

How about 'Puck'? Mischevious, chaotic, but not malicious. 'Robin Goodfellow', or Robin for short. 'Hobbe' works too.

The Auld Grump


----------

